# please help



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

as anybody got any imformation on bringing a car out 2 cyprus, cost & wich boat & from where permanant, also long term rental property around paphos r polis area, 2 bed aparment required but must b cheap. please help asap. many thanks,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,
I would not recommend bringing a car over.
The cost of transport and the all the hassel involved when you get it over here is not worth it. You would be running around all over the place backwards and forwards to Nicosia and if you are not retired and able to prove you have enough income not to have to work you would have to pay vat.

As for long term rentals we have many contacts and could help you to find something.
Feel free to contact me with some more info on exactly what you are looking for and I will talk to some of my contacts.

Regards Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Dave as above post said the car can be a hassel, but depends on type of car it may be worth it lots do
take a look at my link there is a page and links about doing it.
Tricia


----------



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

*more info please*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi,
> I would not recommend bringing a car over.
> The cost of transport and the all the hassel involved when you get it over here is not worth it. You would be running around all over the place backwards and forwards to Nicosia and if you are not retired and able to prove you have enough income not to have to work you would have to pay vat.
> 
> ...


what would i pay for eg 6month old corsa 1.4l in cyprus, any idea, regards renting a apartment would like to pay around £300 ish sterling a month is that possible but it would have to be very quite no traffic noise or bar/cafe noise ?.thanks for info so far,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For £300 sterling you will be struggling to find a 2 bed apartment, but would have no trouble with a 1 bed. However as there is a glut of rental property you may be able to negotiate a price. There is plenty of stuff out there but it depends how fussy you are, however in the quieter areas away from the tourists prices are lower and the standard tends to be higher.
I will talk to some of my contacts to find out what is available.
There as so many car available for sale here with low milage in a new condition because cars here do not rot like in the Uk. My husband says you can get a really nice car for £6.000 Cyp.


----------



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

*thanks*

cheers for the info,


----------



## carolf (May 12, 2008)

You can find all the info you want about cars into cyprus on aristo developers site or indeed any developers site. Also you can find many flats to rent on Chris Michael web site, Buy Sell website etc


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

Don`t import your car into Cyprus unless you are prepared for a red tape nightmare, and a lot of running around. Everone warns you how much of a hassle it is, but it doesn`t come close to the reality. One of the things I love about Cyprus is the slow pace of life, but when it comes to getting thing done, it can be a nightmare. Good luck.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We have just shipped our car over last month and were surprised as to how easy the first step was. We shipped it in the container along with our furniture. 

About two weeks after it left the UK we were able to collect it ie open the container and drive it away. All of the documentation had been completed in advance by Burke Bros in the UK and MK Worldwide Movers here in Cyprus. Mario took us to customs and negotiated it all. The customs formalities were just a question of completing one form and then paper stamping after we had shown our passports, driving licences and the registration document for the car. All we paid was €270 for the port wharfage charges and we drove away with our C104 (is that it?) and the car. 

Mind you, later this week we have to go to Nicosia to extend or do something with the C104...then we'll see!


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

The hassle starts when you have to change your Brit car reg. to Cypriot plates!


----------



## bloomy (May 31, 2008)

This is what I have been told and found from Cyprus Customs site

Vehicles categories c.c. € per c.c. 
A Motor vehicles classified under T.H. 8703 21 – 8703 90 (excluding ambulances and hearses) 
0 - 1650cc €0,51 per cc
1651 - 2250cc €3,42 per cc
2251 - 3000cc €5,98 per cc
exceeding 3000cc €7,69 per cc

B Motor vehicles classified under T.H. 8704 with two rows of seats, known as “double cabin”, with a maximum Gross Vehicle Weight not exceeding 3,5 tonnes. 0,26 per c.c. 

C Van type motor vehicles classified under T.H. 8704 with a Gross Vehicle Weight not exceeding 2032 kgrs and a net cargo area not exceeding 2 cubic meters. 
0 - 1450cc €0,17 per cc
1451 - 1650cc €0,43 per cc
1651 - 2050cc €1,28 per cc
2051 - 2250cc €1,28 per cc
2251 - 2650cc €1,28 per cc
exceeding 2650cc 1,71 per cc

Basically the newer and bigger the engine the more it will cost, for example my father-in-law had his 3 year 2500cc Jag sent over and it cost him close to £3000 but still saved him about £3000 if he would have bought the same car there!

Hope this helps


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ah we have that fun to look forward to then!

So what happens, or doesn't as the case may be? *


----------

